# Singapore Registered Nurse relocating to Dubai



## Fazz (Oct 14, 2010)

I am currently working in Singapore as a Senior Staff Nurse specialising in Emergency Medicine. I was wondering if anyone can fill me in on the salary scale and what to expect in the renumeration package offered by Government Hospitals in Dubai. I have 8 years of experience and own an Advanced Diploma in Emergency Medicine and a Bachelor of Science Degree from Curtin Australia. Any nurses or health care workers can help me shed some light on this matter. How much should i ask for Per Annum? Your kind help is greatly appreciated.


----------

